# ATTENTION anyone who has ever worked retail!!!!!&#



## damiussus (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody just started this today. It's a great blog for anyone who has ever worked retail.  The author apparently plans to chronicle all the interestingly stupid customers they deal with daily.  Should be a good one to keep checking in on.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://retailruckus.wordpress.com/


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe reimbursement is spelled "reimbursement", not "reibursement".
Who's the stupid one now?


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

SpikeyNDS, I'm looking at you.
The cake is a lie!
The cake is a lie!
The cake is a lie!

Seriously, I would love to work @ a games retail store, not too long ago, I applied. They never called, those bastards!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 12, 2008)

lol there really are ppl who would be death already if stupidity would hurt.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 12, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS, I'm looking at you.
> The cake is a lie!
> The cake is a lie!
> The cake is a lie!
> ...


man... every time i go to EBgames I think about how much it would suck to work there.
The perks would be nice, but the customers, the mess, the politics, are all very obvious and would be a nightmare.

I'm a good customer though


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 12, 2008)

This seems perfect for jumpman17's Staples blog


----------



## damiussus (Jun 12, 2008)

I work retail, and I have thought about letting this guy borrow some of my stories.  I could make my own, but then I'd be a copycat blogger


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm looking to Bookmark this already.  XD

Wal-Mart Cashier, Third Shift, Fun Times.


----------



## Alerek (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember back when Gamestop & EB merged...that was a hell of a time to work there...they systematically fired every EB guy & replaced them with gamestop guys. One guy they got rid of had worked at EB for 11 years. 

2 years later though, he got a job at gamestop again. Maybe they realized their folly and felt bad? Or did they just run out of people willing to work in that enviroment?

I loved working at Gamestop, did for 3.5 years. But anything outside of store level is rediculous politics and pissing contests. I'd suggest to anyone wanting to work retail, to work for a small or single store business.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 12, 2008)

Never worked retail, but if you browse enough humanity you can see almost anything.

I delivered furniture.

Amazing what people honestly expect will suffice to cover a nice clean carpet.

Word to the wise, only stupid construction workers EVER remove their boots, so make sure your floors are either properly covered, or chances are your entire delivery is dropped at the front door (did that a lot).

But every job has a fun moment. Mine was playing loud music out of the truck EARLY Sunday morning


----------



## damiussus (Jun 13, 2008)

I just read today's blog on there.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 13, 2008)

This reminds me to post new stories.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 14, 2008)

Where do you post them? I'd like to check them out too.  

Oh and I hope this guy keeps updating once a day like he has been.  It's a good daily dose of reading


----------



## PBC (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I like his blog and jumpman's stories as well. I left the other guy a message yesterday! I like to think that somewhere someone will read about themselves and be really pissed. Man, I would love to see that.

People should be shown that how they act to customer service sometimes is worst then children throwing tantrums. This all reminds me of the Dell customer service call on youtube. I would be ashamed to be that man getting so uppity over nothing. Or the women that called 911 because burger king wouldn't get her order right. "What do you want us to do?" 911 says "you are supposed to protect me!" says the lady ...go look it up..

People act like you waste their time by doing the things you are required to do...but what do they do with their time really?? Hurry up so they can go sit on their fat asses in front of a TV? PROBABLY. If you don't have time to be friendly and understanding of your fellowman then you fail at life horribly. 

I think its a power issue...someone younger telling you what you can and can't do. 
(I assume people working customer service are younger then their customers in most cases)
and also a money issue...people feel like they are being denied what is their's. 

either way it doesn't make it right at all.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 15, 2008)

God that would be hilarious, for someone on there to read about themselves.  Maybe his blog could be a learning tool for all the stupid shoppers.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

XD Definitely bookmarking this one. The stories really are hilarious!


----------



## damiussus (Jun 15, 2008)

Indeed. I was thinking of something too. We keep saying him, but It could be a girl just as easily right? Or did I miss something in reading the blogs?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I bookmarked that blog the day it came out from you link. Its gonna be good, I can tell.

Plus, my brother worked in fast food for a few years and at a game/movie place for several months, I'll be emailing him several of the stories from that blog over the coming months.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooooh I bet fast food has lot's of good stories.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 17, 2008)

Man, have you guys read today's post? About the lottery?  That was prolly my grandma.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 17, 2008)

So damiussus, how do you really know the author?

Just sayin...you seem to be spamming this site pretty hard for something that isn't really all that funny. Anyone that worked retail has seen these stories time and time again. Especially someone that worked at a service desk-type job. These types of stories are better when it is a community effort and people post their most memorable issues. Day-to-day stupidity is too common. If I still worked retail, the last thing I'd want to do is come home and read about the stupidity I just spent all day dealing with.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry if you don't agree, but I think it's funny. I work retail and I actually relate to the author.  Maybe I do spam the site a lot, It's not intentional. I just think it's funny, and I like talking about it. Is that so bad?


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 17, 2008)

Nah, not at all. No offense meant, it just seemed more like you were trying to drive traffic, that's all!


----------



## shtonkalot (Jun 17, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> man... every time i go to EBgames I think about how much it would suck to work there.
> The perks would be nice, but the customers, the mess, the politics, are all very obvious and would be a nightmare.
> 
> I'm a good customer though


I used to work at EB in Australia. It did suck.
Not sure on all the policy changes that may have taken place since I was there but it really to me seemed just like any other big American franchise.
Doesn't matter if you're selling burgers or Nintendo titles, when you're in retail it's all about the business.
I have a good friend that worked with me at the time in the same store/s and we both agree it is not the place for anyone who loves video games.
Giving out crap trade ins to kids for games that you know are going out on the shelf for $10 less than the new retail ones wasn't fun. Neither is trying to sell a disc repair system that you know doesn't work to every one that buys a game. Constantly pushing crap that you know is crap because that is what the manager wants to move this week...

Retail is retail, big franchise stores are not concerned with good service as much as the appearance of it or anything else that keeps customers shelling out the money.

The bad customers aren't fun but they were never even rating in what I found horrible about the job.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 17, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> Nah, not at all. No offense meant, it just seemed more like you were trying to drive traffic, that's all!




None taken


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

I love this blog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## damiussus (Jun 18, 2008)

I do what I can to entertain my fellow Temp members


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 19, 2008)

Its funny I work in retail aswell, but I never have to deal with anyone like mentioned in his daily blogs. And mind you its a big store in a mall. 

I once came across this story and if you haven't read/heard it I suggest you give it a read. I found it pretty funny.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where to begin...
> 
> I've been in retail for five, almost six years, this April will mark my sixth year in retail (yay!), and I've got plenty of stories to share.. but I think I'll start out with one of my absolute favorite stories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Libo (Jun 19, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I believe reimbursement is spelled "reimbursement", not "reibursement".
> Who's the stupid one now?



I think we all know the answer to that question, you.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 19, 2008)

The blog owner should upload more entires, averaging 1 a day is not enough =P



			
				Libo said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm gonna save that to a file and make backups all over the place. =D

"Mam, you're ordering a beef steak from a vegetarian restaurant."


----------



## damiussus (Jun 20, 2008)

It's been almost 3 days without an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need my fix!


----------



## damiussus (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow! finally after thinking this person's customers may have taken revenge, we get a new post.  I actually laughed out loud on part of it too. 





I may have to actually leave a comment


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this, I had forgotten to bookmark this page.  All the better now that I'm no longer in retail, ahaha.


----------



## damiussus (Jul 18, 2008)

well I have been checking it everyday hoping for fresh content. I thought others here who saw it might like to know there was a new post.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 18, 2008)

Haha, those entries are hilarious. Some people are so retarded, honestly. What must these people actually be thinking?


----------



## damiussus (Jul 19, 2008)

I dunno, but I deal with people like that a lot too.  And after reading some of these entries, I have a lot more respect for cashiers at other stores lol, well at least a little more.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 19, 2008)

I applied to work at Kroger and they never called... Those bastards....


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose I might as well share a little encounter I had a few months ago when I was working retail; returns to be specific.

I'll start by saying that usually people come in last minute because they couldn't be assed to come in at any other time on their day off from work. Especially for returns! That aside, our techs had been working on a computer that was purchased the day before. It had some fuck up in it, turned out to be some faulty hardware and could not be repaired so not a problem. We will give a refund as we have no more left. So an hour before close, the owners show up (a man and woman) and ask about the computer. They receive the news and understand that shit happens and if there's no more stock then there's no more stock. 

They bring a printer to me, set it on the desk and continue to browse. They are getting a printer too? They are taking things well! So they pick out a computer and now it comes time for the refund, which is done completely separate from the purchase. You'll need a bit of info on the sale for this part. We give deals when cost allows it and we can sell a warranty or other key products to make up for it. It's win-win as sometimes we can cram the extras in at no extra cost (or even for less!). This is a case where the computer was discounted about $60-70 in the end and a warranty brought the price over it's original $350 by $10-$20. Not bad still for a 1 year warranty on a crappy refurbed computer.

I begin the return and tell them that the refund will be $288.97 for the computer and X amount for the warranty. They respond back saying that they were given a deal and that the computer was normally $288.97. A little part of me is saying "Oh no... someone can't be this stupid...". I continue and re-iterate the return prices and final return, which is of course a full refund of their purchase. They repeat that the computer was a deal and that they want a full refund. I say they are getting what they paid back. And here comes the bombshell and exactly what I feared. "No, we are supposed to get what we would have paid at full price. That's how a deal works.". Alarm bells and klaxons are firing off in my head. This is not a fucking drill. Someone is not smart enough to walk this earth and I am charged by either God or Satan (either is fine) with killing her. I continue to explain that she will take a proper refund on this and that we may be able to see what we can do for the new computer. She continues questioning how it is a deal if a refund is just going to give back what she paid in the first place. She wanted to buy the printer with what extra money she'd be given if this was a world in which you get money for free.

"Get your manager now!" says the legally retarded bitch. It is now 6:30 PM, half an hour past closing. I want this to end quickly so I do as I've been told by the logic impaired. Poor Cliff, a good man and like all of our managers he would bust is as just as much as the folks on the floor in the end, comes down and tries to explain basic economics to her. Hell, basic math even. Doesn't get through, she calls him condescending and demands head office information and everything. "Get fucked" was running through my mind at this point but I liked the job and my co-workers. We get the information and finally she decides that she will take the return and bitch later as she does not want to be held up any longer. I put through the new purchase, no discounts of course. The computer was a piece of refurbished shit so I made damn sure not to ring a new warranty through so in the end, she's fucked. It is now 7:00. 1 hour after close and I am cashing out, shocked and enraged at the same time. I have never wanted to strangle someone so hard in my life.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 19, 2008)

That was an interested story

Kinda retarded if you could return "deals" like that and get free money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Subscribed to RSS feed of the site =D


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 19, 2008)

Reminds me of the other couple of times I've done returns on items that are clearanced/on sale now.  People seem to not realize that the computer is law and I can't do a thing about what the return price is now.

Of course, I also knew how to override this, what with how many times I've screwed up returns.  =P


----------



## damiussus (Jul 19, 2008)

The site has an rss feed?


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 19, 2008)

Am I like the only person who doesn't return stuff?

Unless what I purchased was faulty from the beginning, I have partial responsibility for making the choice. 

I mean, there are like hundreds of philips head screwdriver sizes and if I bought a wrong sized one, that's not exactly store's fault. So I don't feel comfortable returning it. If I return it, store loses money by selling a customer what he picked. I don't know how much money those stores are willing to spend on "customer satisfaction".

Well, I guess as long as I don't give employees hell, I should try returning stuff


----------



## Strokemouth (Jul 20, 2008)

I came across this site a few weeks ago but forgot to put it in this thread: http://notalwaysright.com/

I actually like this one because the entries come from all types of people instead of just one guy.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 20, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> I came across this site a few weeks ago but forgot to put it in this thread: http://notalwaysright.com/
> 
> I actually like this one because the entries come from all types of people instead of just one guy.



Oh wow, 95 pages? That's gonna last more than enough. Thanks


----------



## damiussus (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that one too.


----------



## damiussus (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if this person sells videogames at his work.  Mebbe he will have some stupid customers buying FF4 lol.

I like his blog he just put up.  I never thought about self checkout like that.


----------



## damiussus (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet!  He put up a cafepress with his site logo.  I just ordered a mousepad


----------



## damiussus (Aug 13, 2008)

Our favorite disgruntled retail worker just made a new post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tho this time it's more of a rant than a stupid customer story.


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 14, 2008)

Is getting a job at 7-Eleven decent?


----------

